# Acer Aspire Z3101-U4062



## hellrell4lyfe (Nov 9, 2011)

Need help with entering into this computer...its wrecking my brain; cant seem to figure out how to get into it as this is an all-in-one system. If you have an knowledge of these acer pieces of **** then please let me know.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Need a bit more information. Aside from the obvious. Plug it in and turn it on. What is it doing or not doing?


----------

